# My pack nowadays



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Mostly BoDuke.. he's just so darn photogenic. I haven't been on in awhile since I've been on.. I don't think I've really posted since I moved. I have recently acquired a third pooch... My boyfriends gsd. She was MORBIDLY over weight when I moved in.. she looks great now 

The boys


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

The girls














































And one more of Bo that I left out


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't usually like white dogs but Bo's a nice looking boy, is his collar pink though? Or just faded? Your one girl's got a heck of a fan tail going on in that one pic.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I don't usually like white dogs but Bo's a nice looking boy, is his collar pink though? Or just faded? Your one girl's got a heck of a fan tail going on in that one pic.


I don't really care for white either actually lol. But thanks  And his collar is red, all the water and digging has faded it out pretty quit though. And Rodeo's tail is wild.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad your back! Great pictures!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww cute pups youve got!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY!!:happy:

My Bo-Bo and Rodie!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks y'all 



Scarlett_O' said:


> YAY!!:happy:
> 
> My Bo-Bo and Rodie!


When you coming to visit eh? lol


----------

